# PWM Lüfter an Aquaero



## dEfAuLtk2k (31. Oktober 2015)

*PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Hallo,

habe momentan meine Lüfter (6x 4Pin PWM, 2x 3Pin) an der Bitfenix Recon angeschlossen.
Scheinbar kann die Lüftersteuerung nicht mit geringen Spannungen umgehen, sodass ich die Lüfter alle auf ca. 1000Umdrehungen laufen lassen muss, damit diese nicht abschalten und dann wieder voll aufdrehen.
Dies ist natürlich relativ laut und nervig.

Nun würde mich interessieren, ob die Aquaero 5LT das ganze besser lösen kann, damit ich die Lüfter im Idle auf minimalen Umdrehungen laufen lassen kann und je nach Wassertemperatur die Lüfter höher drehen.
An Lüftern laufen 4x Enermax TB Silence 140, 2x 120 eloops, 2x Slip Stream Slim.

Zusätzlich habe ich eine Magicool DCP 450 Pumpe. Kann ich diese auch das die Aquaero anschließen und regeln?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## SpatteL (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Das 5er hat einen PWM Anschluss, an den könntest du die PWM-Lüfter anschließen.
Die anderen Anschlüsse lassen sich nur über die Spannung regeln.
Um die Lüfter anhand der Wassertemperatur zu steuern braucht du dann aber auch noch einen Wassertemperatursensor.
An den ersten Anschluss könntest du auch die Pumpe anschließen.
Würde dir aber zumindest noch den Passivkühler für das aquaero empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Wassertemperatursensor ist eingebaut.

Mir gehts halt in erster Linie dadrum, dass die Aquaero mit niedrigen Drehzahlen klar kommt. Nicht wie die Recon.

Die Pumpe hat einen SATA und 3 Pin Anschluß. Damit kommt die Aquaero auch klar?

Wird die so warm, dass man dafür einen Kühler braucht?


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Bei 6 Lüftern an einem Anschluss ist der Passivkühler zu empfehlen, wenn dort etws Luftstrom herrscht, bei PWM wirds aber imm allgemeinen eh nicht soo warm 

Aquaero kommt auch mit niedrigen Drehzahlen klar


----------



## SpatteL (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Hat der Sensor 10kOhm?
Das aquaero kann von 0-12V regeln bzw. halt PWM 0-100%.
Was sind es denn genau für Lüfter? Kann auch sein das die bei einer gewissen Spannung/PWM halt nicht mehr laufen, in dem Fall würde wahrscheinlich auch das aquaero nix bringen.
Das aquaero 5 hat 3x3pin und 1x4pin. Ich glaube aber die Pumpe überträgt über den 3pin nur die Drehzahl und bekommt den Strom über den SATA-Stecker, da bräuchtest du einen Adapter.
Wobei die Pumpe doch eigentlich sehr leise sein soll, sodass ein regeln gar nicht nötig sein sollte.
Wie geschrieben, ich würde den Kühler dazu nehmen, zumindest wenn du die Pumpe mit dran ist.

MfG


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Die Pumpe kann man über Spannung regeln (sogar ziemlich weit runter). Wenn du den SATA-Stecker aber nicht abschneiden willst, brauchst du einen Adapter der von 22Pin SATA auf einen 3Pin Lüfterstecker. Die sind schwer zu finden, aber man kann sie leicht selber bauen. Ich würde aber empfehlen den SATA-Stecker abzuschneiden und einfach zwei neue Kontakte ancrimpen, die dann polrichtig in den bereits vorhanden 3-Pin-Lüfterstecker gesteckt werden, der ab Werk ja nur das Tachosignal beheimatet.

Hab das schon bei einer gemacht um sie am Aquaero 6 zu betrieben. 
Hier mal die Belegung des SATA-Steckers und die Pumpenseite - falls du direkt ein neues Kabel anlöten willst (das mit PWM gekennzeichnete Lötpad ist zumindest bei der alten Version der DCP450 leider nicht zur PWM-Steuerung nutzbar - hab´s bereits ausprobiert):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

3Pin auf SATA hab ich leider nicht gefunden, wenn du das Kabel also ganz lassen willst

Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 4Pin Molex (12V) | LÃ¼fterkabel und Adapter | LuftkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
und
Strom/SATA Kabel intern 4Pin Molex auf SATA 15cm | SATA Kabel | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

@ spattel 
Die Lüfter sind im ersten Post aufgeführt.

Danke an vjoa2max und narbennarr.

Mit der Pumpe lass ich es dann lieber wenn es so ein Aufwand ist.
Wie gesagt geht eigentlich nur darum, dass ich die Lüfter komplett runterregeln kann und sich entsprechend der Wassertemperatur anpassen.


----------



## SpatteL (1. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> @ spattel
> Die Lüfter sind im ersten Post aufgeführt.


Ja, aber von den gibt es doch bestimmt verschiedene Versionen, also mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen.
Bei Lüftern mit 2000rpm bei 12V kann es nämlich sein, das die Spannung, um sie niedriger als 1000rpm laufen zu lassen, zu gering ist und die dann eben stehen bleiben.
In dem Fall würde auch das aquaero nix bringen.

MfG


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (1. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Ja, aber von den gibt es doch bestimmt verschiedene Versionen, also mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen.
> Bei Lüftern mit 2000rpm bei 12V kann es nämlich sein, das die Spannung, um sie niedriger als 1000rpm laufen zu lassen, zu gering ist und die dann eben stehen bleiben.
> In dem Fall würde auch das aquaero nix bringen.
> 
> MfG





Also es handelt sich um diese Modelle:

*Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P) https://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-silence-pwm-140mm-uctb14p-a886129.html
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS (ITR-B12-PS) https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-b12-ps-itr-b12-ps-a820091.html
Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1600rpm (SY1212SL12M) https://geizhals.de/scythe-slip-stream-slim-1600rpm-sy1212sl12m-a439554.html*

Hoffe damit kann man sagen obs klappt.
Die Slip Stream Lüfter machen am meisten Probleme. Diese muss ich auf mindestens 1100 Umdrehungen laufen lassen, damit diese nicht abschalten. Sie sind auch jeweils einzeln an einem Kanal angesteckt.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (2. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Die Slip Stream haben eine Anlaufgeschwindigkeit bei ca 5V und machen da bereits  ~800rpm.
Mit der Startboostfunktion des Aquaero könnte man da vlt noch drunterkommen, aber ich denke viel ist da nicht drin


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (2. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Slip Stream haben eine Anlaufgeschwindigkeit bei ca 5V und machen da bereits  ~800rpm.
> Mit der Startboostfunktion des Aquaero könnte man da vlt noch drunterkommen, aber ich denke viel ist da nicht drin



800 wäre ja schon mal ein großer Fortschritt gegenüber 1100 


Kann ich bei der Aquaero auch einzelne Känale schalten?

Also z.b. die vier PWM Lüfter bei niedrigen Temperaturen langsam drehen lassen und die zwei Slip Streams erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur anschalten?


----------



## Hummel_1980 (2. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Kann ich bei der Aquaero auch einzelne Känale schalten?
> 
> Also z.b. die vier PWM Lüfter bei niedrigen Temperaturen langsam drehen lassen und die zwei Slip Streams erst ab einer gewissen Temperatur anschalten?



Ja, ist möglich. Du kannst das pro Kanal in der Aquasuite entsprechend einstellen. Wichtig ist nur, wenn es temperaturabhängig sein soll, dass diese Temperatur von der Aquasuite ausgelesen werden kann. Z.B. durch einen Sensor, der direkt am Aquaero angeschlossen ist oder andere Sensoren, die über AIDA oder Open Hardware Monitor auslesbar sind.


----------



## SpatteL (2. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Die Bitfenix Recon regelt ja nur über die Spannung, da kann es schon sein, das sich die PWM Lüfter damit nicht so gut regeln lassen.
Slim Lüfter sind aber auch sowieso nicht so gut, für einen vergleichbaren Luftdurchsatz müssen die immer schneller drehen als normale.

Kannst dir das aquaero ja auch einfach mal bestellen und wenn es nicht so klappt, wie du es dir vorstellst, kannst du es in in 14Tagen auch wieder zurück schicken.

MfG


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (2. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*



Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Ja, ist möglich. Du kannst das pro Kanal in  der Aquasuite entsprechend einstellen. Wichtig ist nur, wenn es  temperaturabhängig sein soll, dass diese Temperatur von der Aquasuite  ausgelesen werden kann. Z.B. durch einen Sensor, der direkt am Aquaero  angeschlossen ist oder andere Sensoren, die über AIDA oder Open Hardware  Monitor auslesbar sind.



Habe einen Temperatursensor mit so einem 2 Pin Kabel. Sollte ja eigentlich überall dran passen oder?




SpatteL schrieb:


> Die Bitfenix Recon regelt ja nur über die Spannung, da kann es schon sein, das sich die PWM Lüfter damit nicht so gut regeln lassen.
> Slim Lüfter sind aber auch sowieso nicht so gut, für einen vergleichbaren Luftdurchsatz müssen die immer schneller drehen als normale.
> 
> Kannst dir das aquaero ja auch einfach mal bestellen und wenn es nicht so klappt, wie du es dir vorstellst, kannst du es in in 14Tagen auch wieder zurück schicken.
> ...




Leider passen an den zwei kleinen Radiatoren nur noch Slim Lüfter dran.

Wollte nur vorher checken obs einigermaßen besser klappt wie mit der Recon. Sonst hätte das Ganze ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## VJoe2max (2. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Ans Aquaero kannst du NTCs mit 10kΩ Nennwiderstand anschließen. Die meisten der üblichen Foliensensoren sind eben jene - aber nicht alle (im Zweifelsfall nachmessen, ob der Widerstand ca. 10kΩ beträgt). 

Slim-Lüfter sind auf Radiatoren in der Regel leider vergleichsweise ineffektiv.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (3. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ans Aquaero kannst du NTCs mit 10kΩ Nennwiderstand anschließen. Die meisten der üblichen Foliensensoren sind eben jene - aber nicht alle (im Zweifelsfall nachmessen, oder der Widerstand ca. 10kΩ beträgt).
> 
> Slim-Lüfter sind auf Radiatoren in der Regel leider vergleichsweise ineffektiv.




Habe genau diesen hier:
Thermosensor In-Line 10/8 und 11/8mm | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
Laut Beschreibung hat er 10 kOhm. Müsste also passen oder?

Wie gesagt leider kann ich an die zwei 120mm Radiatoren nur diese Slim Lüfter verbauen, da sonst der obere Radiator und das Netzteil im Weg ist.


Wenn ihr jetzt sagt, dass ich mit dem/der Aquaero zufriedener bin bestelle ich ihn


----------



## VJoe2max (3. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Habe genau diesen hier:
> Thermosensor In-Line 10/8 und 11/8mm | Sensor Temperatur | Ãœberwachung | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Laut Beschreibung hat er 10 kOhm. Müsste also passen oder?


Jep - der passt! 



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Wie gesagt leider kann ich an die zwei 120mm Radiatoren nur diese Slim Lüfter verbauen, da sonst der obere Radiator und das Netzteil im Weg ist.


 Wie gesagt, das ist alles andere als optimal. Ich würde mir über Alternativen Gedanken machen (extern, anderes Gehäuse etc.), sofern die Radifläche der beiden Radis vernünftig genutzt werden soll/muss und nicht nur als halbwegs nützliches Beiwerk dienen soll. Wäre sonst irgendwo schade die Radifläche nicht richtig nutzen zu können, oder nur mit mehr Lärm als nötig. 



dEfAuLtk2k schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt sagt, dass ich mit dem/der Aquaero zufriedener bin bestelle ich ihn


Ob du damit zufriedener bist, kann dir wohl niemand sagen, aber man hört selten, dass jemand mit einem Aquaero unzufrieden wäre . Was du vor hast ist damit jedenfalls möglich. 

Selber kann ich nur berichten, dass ich mein altgedientes Aquaero 4.00 nicht missen wollen würde und das neue AE6 Pro ist erst recht genial. Hab meins bislang zwar nur provisorisch im fliegenden Aufbau eingesetzt, aber dennoch würde ich sagen, dass es definitiv eine der besten wenn nicht die beste HighEnd-Lüftersteuerung darstellt die derzeit verfügbar ist. 
Das AE5 bzw. AE5-LT steht dem dem AE6 vom Funktionsumfang aber auch kaum nach.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Grund für einen Aquaero 6 sind imo:

- ich will ein Display (dann wäre es eh unsinnig V5 zu nehmen, da die fast das gleiche kostet)
- ich habe sehr viele, geregelte Lüfter

Wobei das schon sehr viele sein müssen. Ich hab Testweise mal 4 Lüfter an jeden Kanal gehängt und auf 30% geregelt beim LT und ohne Kühler habe ich erstmal die 50 Grad geknackt (bleiben noch 30). Mit einem Passivkühler oder Wasserkühler, sehe ich kaum ein Ende 

Treffen die Punkte nicht zu, spar ein Haufen Geld


----------



## Joungmerlin (4. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Ein weiterer Grund für das Aquero 6 wären die vier PWM Anschlüsse.
Der TE will zwei völlig unterschiedliche PWM Lüfter, mit völlig verschiedenen Drehzahlbereichen steuern.

- Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P): 600 - 1200U/min
- Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS (ITR-B12-PS): 400 - 1500U/min

Ich will nicht wissen, wie schnell die eLoops laufen, wenn man die zusammen mit den Enermax zusammen an den einen PWM Anschluss des Aquero 5/5LT hängt, bzw. wie es umgekehrt ist, je nachdem von welchem man das Drehzahlsignal nimmt.

In diesem Anwendungsfall würde ich persöhnlich in den sauren Apfel beißen, und mir das Aquero 6 kaufen.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (4. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das ist alles andere als optimal.  Ich würde mir über Alternativen Gedanken machen (extern, anderes Gehäuse  etc.), sofern die Radifläche der beiden Radis vernünftig genutzt werden  soll/muss und nicht nur als halbwegs nützliches Beiwerk dienen soll.  Wäre sonst irgendwo schade die Radifläche nicht richtig nutzen zu  können, oder nur mit mehr Lärm als nötig.



Die Punkte fallen schon mal raus. So bin ich voll zufrieden mit der  Wasserkühlung bzw. mit deren Leistung. Lediglich die Lüftersteuerung  verrichtet nicht so ganz was sie soll.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Grund für einen Aquaero 6 sind imo:
> 
> - ich will ein Display (dann wäre es eh unsinnig V5 zu nehmen, da die fast das gleiche kostet)
> - ich habe sehr viele, geregelte Lüfter
> ...



Also Display brauche ich nicht, da man alles bequem über die Aquasuite steuern kann.
An Lüftern habe ich sechs in Gebrauch.

Aquaero 6 fällt dann wohl raus 



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund für das Aquero 6 wären die vier PWM Anschlüsse.
> Der TE will zwei völlig unterschiedliche PWM Lüfter, mit völlig verschiedenen Drehzahlbereichen steuern.
> 
> - Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P): 600 - 1200U/min
> ...



Die Enermax laufen aktuell mit 800 und die eloops mit 1000 Umdrehungen. Das ist noch total akzeptabel. Nur die Slip Stream mögen die Recon scheinbar nicht und schalten selbst bei 1100 Umdrehungen ab und zu noch ab und laufen wieder voll an.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, könnte ich die zwei Slip Stream dann separat an einem Kanal hängen und zumindest im Idle ausgeschaltet lassen. Nur wenn die Wassertemperatur in die Höhe schießt diese mit dazuschalten.
Das wäre die perfekte Konfiguration für mich.


Das/der/die Aquaero 6 fällt bei mir auch raus, da ich für meine komplette Wasserkühlung kaum mehr bezahlt habe und diese mir einfach zu teuer ist


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (12. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Hallo,

habe mich bei dem Slip Stream geirrt. Es handelt sich um einen Ultra Sleek Vortex 12. Dieser ist ein PWM Lüfter der zwischen 400-1300 Umdrehungen laufen kann.
Dieser macht wie gesagt die Probleme, dass er nicht unter 1100 Umdrehungen laufen will ohne sich abwechselnd abzuschalten und wieder voll aufzudrehen.

Also müsste ich an die/der/das Aquaero 5LT sechs PWM Lüfter klemmen. Ist dies auch noch ohne Probleme möglich?
Da alle 3 Lüftersorten einigermaßen den selben Umdrehungsbereich haben, müsste ich die doch gut regeln können oder?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## SpatteL (12. November 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Wie schon geschrieben ist die Recon ja keine PWM-Steruerung und da wird sicher auch das Problem mit den Lüftern sein.
Könntest die zum testen auch mal ans MB hängen, das steuert idR via PWM.

Wie auch schon mal geschrieben, ist PWM für das aquaero keine große Belastung, da kannst du auch 10 Lüfter anschließen.

MfG


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Hey hey.

So das Christkind hat mir nun den Aquaero geschenkt 
Das Mopped läuft genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Kann alle Lüfter auf Minimalumdrehungen laufen lassen und im Idle sogar abschalten lassen.

Habe jetzt noch keinen Passivkühler dran. Die Temperatur pendelt sich aber auf maximal 68Grad ein. Ist das schon zuviel oder kann ich auf einen extra Kühler verzichten?

Viele Grüße, vielen Dank und frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## SpatteL (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Ist es ein 5er oder 6er?
Bei 95°C werden die Ausgänge auf 100% gestellt, um die Last von den Reglern zu nehmen.
Wenn das nix bringt werden die Ausgänge bei 100°C abgeschaltet.

MfG


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PWM Lüfter an Aquaero*

Ist der 5LT.
Naja bis 95 Grad ist es ja noch ein gutes Stückchen.
Werde das dann mal beobachten.


----------

